# avere "una mezza storia" con qualcuno



## Azzurra

Buon pomeriggio a tutti 

Devo trasporre la frase "avere una mezza storia" in un'ambientazione anni '50... Secondo voi, una ragazza di 20 anni, di buona educazione e di buona famiglia, avrebbe usato l'espressione "ho una mezza *frequentazione*" con il tale ragazzo? Non mi viene in mente nessun altro vocabolo che possa essere appropriato per l'epoca... Si accettano consigli molto volentieri... 

Un saluto e grazie in anticipo.


----------



## zone noire

Mi viene in mente : _una relazione non ancora ufficializzata,_ non so se puo' andarti bene come alternativa a _mezza frequentazione_ che non mi piace per niente_._


----------



## infinite sadness

Per me, l'espressione "avere una mezza storia" era presente anche negli anni '50.


----------



## ursu-lab

Azzurra said:


> Buon pomeriggio a tutti
> 
> Devo trasporre la frase "avere una mezza storia" in un'ambientazione anni '50... Secondo voi, una ragazza di 20 anni, di buona educazione e di buona famiglia, avrebbe usato l'espressione "ho una mezza *frequentazione*" con il tale ragazzo? Non mi viene in mente nessun altro vocabolo che possa essere appropriato per l'epoca... Si accettano consigli molto volentieri...
> 
> Un saluto e grazie in anticipo.




ho una simpatia... 
Come eufemismo si usa(va) abbastanza.


----------



## Fergbot

Invece, usando tutt'altro giro di parole, dire che il tale ragazzo "è una specie di fidanzatino"???


----------



## Azzurra

In realtà, anche altre persone mi stanno confermando che "avere una storia" si usava a quei tempi (chissà perché mi dava l'idea che fosse un gergo moderno...) Quindi, se anche voi me lo confermate, penso di mantenere quell'espressione, che calza a pennello in quel passaggio del testo (comunque tengo a mente anche le altre varianti che mi suggerite, che possono sempre venire utili )

Un saluto e grazie mille per l'aiuto


----------



## smossa

Negli anni '60/inizio '70 si diceva "avere una simpatia" che  potrebbe addirittura  diventare "avere una mezza simpatia"...
se hai tempo potresti anche dare un'occhiata a film degli anni '50, come "poveri ma belli" e ispirarti ai dialoghi


----------



## vale_new

Sembra più una frase che pronuncerebbe un uomo, ma anche a me fa pensare al gergo contemporaneo, o comunque post '68


----------



## ermannoitaly

Buongiorno

Alcuni termini potrebbero essere:
corteggiamento / flirt / filarino.

Avere un "flirt"  e cioè una relazione sentimentale, 
non impegnativa e non "ufficiale" e il verbo "flirtare" sono 
inglesismi ormai radicati nella lingua italiana.

Saluti


----------



## ursu-lab

Azzurra said:


> In realtà, anche altre persone mi stanno confermando che "avere una storia" si usava a quei tempi (chissà perché mi dava l'idea che fosse un gergo moderno...)



Negli anni '50 (Cinquanta = prima del boom economico, prima de "La dolce vita", prima della rivoluzione dei costumi, prima di ecc. ecc...) si diceva "avere una storia"?  

Chi? Magari a Roma, in romanesco, ma non certamente negli anni '50. 

Credo di ricordare di averla sentita - al cinema - in un film di Moretti, ben più in là negli anni.


----------



## vale_new

Filarino fa tanto retrò, forse si usava negli anni in questione?


----------



## Azzurra

Smossa, seguirò il tuo consiglio, stavo cercando di ricordare qualche film dove fosse probabile sentire una frase simile (tempo ne ho, ma non moltissimo... e la mia cultura cinefila scarseggia... )

Ursu-lab, "avere una storia" me l'hanno confermato un po' di persone, di diverse aree geografiche e di diverse età, ma ovviamente non ne hanno la certezza neanche loro... Pensando a come avrebbe potuto dire i loro genitori o nonni, la frase non risultava loro troppo stonata...

"Filarino" ci avevo pensato... forse è più anni '60/'70? Chissà se si diceva prima... (mia mamma nata nel '50 lo diceva, ma dubita di averlo sentito dire dalla generazione prima della sua...)

Lascio aperto il sondaggio


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Salve a tutti.
Se il titolo del _thread_ rappresenta l'oggetto della discussione, allora va chiarito che fra le varie e interessanti proposte avanzate fin qua bisogna distinguere tra _avere una (mezza) storia _ e la _persona colla quale si ha_ la (mezza) storia. 
Questo lo dico perché, a es., "filarino" non è/non era una "condizione" (come sarebbe "storia", "flirt", ecc.), ma _il ragazzo_ che faceva (o si riteneva facesse) la corte a una fanciulla. [Aggiungo che "filarina", per contro, era assai poco comune]. 
Che io ricordi, "storia" non esisteva; "flirt" era conosciuto ma evitato essendo considerato una cosa "poco seria". Noi dicevamo che uno "filava" con una ragazza; che due "filavano".
GS


----------



## Azzurra

Buongiorno Giorgio,
ti ringrazio per la precisazione... allora "filarino" come sostantivo dici che non era usato? Il dizionario lo indica come "amore poco impegnativo tra ragazzi", sarebbe perfetto come termine se fosse corretto...


----------



## ursu-lab

Il problema è questo:



> in un'ambientazione anni '50


né "filarino" né soprattutto "una storia" sono termini usati negli anni '50. 
Ma "filarino" è, almeno, un termine "educato" e quindi sa di demodé.
"Avere una mezza storia", almeno questa è la mia opinione, alle orecchie di un ottantenne medio non romano può sembrare anche piuttosto volgare.  
E su una cosa non c'è dubbio, che negli anni '50 il linguaggio volgare nel cinema non c'era.


----------



## olaszinho

Credo che "filare" o "filarino" si usassero a quell'epoca tant'è che una mia zia continua ad utilizzare queste espressioni tuttora. Per quanto mi riguarda, potrei osservare che "avere una storia" o addirittura "una mezza storia" non mi sembrano proprio un linguaggio da anni cinquanta; giungo a questa conclusione in seguito alla lettura di giornali o libri risalenti a quell'epoca, essendo io nato un paio di decenni dopo..


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

@ Azzurra: ho detto che "filarino" era usato, e naturalmente _come sostantivo_. Ma indicava il ragazzo che cercava di "filare" o "filava" con una ragazza.
@Ursu: ti prego, credimi sulla parola, "filarino", almeno dalle mie parti, esisteva eccome!
E aggiungo che qualche attempatello lo usa ancora.
Tanti saluti.
GS


----------



## Montesacro

ursu-lab said:


> Il problema è questo:
> 
> né "filarino" né soprattutto "una storia" sono termini usati negli anni '50.





Giorgio Spizzi said:


> @Ursu: ti prego, credimi sulla parola, "filarino", almeno dalle mie parti, esisteva eccome!
> E aggiungo che qualche attempatello lo usa ancora.



GS, evidentemente ti ricordi male.
Ursu-lab è stata categorica: negli anni '50 non si usava né "storia" né "filarino". Non ci resta che crederle.



ursu-lab said:


> "Avere una mezza storia", almeno questa è la mia opinione, alle orecchie di un ottantenne medio non romano può sembrare anche piuttosto volgare.



Ma da dove hai ricavato la buffa convinzione che "avere una mezza storia" sia un'espressione di origine romana?
Per carità, tutto è possibile. Potresti pure avere ragione (ma mi sembra non troppo probabile).


----------



## Necsus

Azzurra said:


> allora "filarino" come sostantivo dici che non era usato? Il dizionario lo indica come "amore poco impegnativo tra ragazzi", sarebbe perfetto come termine se fosse corretto...


Secondo me _filarino_ è il termine più indicato, sia come significato (io l'ho sentito usato più spesso per indicare la relazione sentimentale che il fidanzatino) che come datazione (lo Zingarelli lo dà come precedente al 1939). E non è termine regionale, ma semplicemente familiare, sempre che i vocabolari siano ritenuti fonte degna di credito e attenzione.


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Ciao, Monte.
_Ursu-lab è stata categorica: negli anni '50 non si usava né "storia" né "filarino". Non ci resta che crederle._
Quindi sarà bene che io mi adegui ai suoi ricordi. E alla svelta, anche.
Mi ricorda quel filone di film americani in cui i soldati, una volta rimpatriati dalle varie guerre nel deserto, vengono sottoposti al lavaggio della memoria.....
Caramente nonostante tutto.
GS


----------



## Montesacro

Giorgio Spizzi said:


> Ciao, Monte.
> _Ursu-lab è stata categorica: negli anni '50 non si usava né "storia" né "filarino". Non ci resta che crederle._
> Quindi sarà bene che io mi adegui ai suoi ricordi. E alla svelta, anche.


 
Già, purtroppo è l'unica soluzione.
Comunque consolati, non sei l'unico a ricordare male: hai letto l'intervento di Necsus? Pure lo Zingarelli dà erroneamente "filarino" come precedente al 1939.

Caramente
M.


----------



## federicoft

ursu-lab said:


> Negli anni '50 (Cinquanta = prima del boom economico, prima de "La dolce vita", prima della rivoluzione dei costumi, prima di ecc. ecc...) si diceva "avere una storia"?
> 
> Chi? Magari a Roma, in romanesco, ma non certamente negli anni '50.



Direi proprio di sì. Si diceva "avere una storia" (certo era un'espressione informale, ma chi ha detto di no?) e non solo a Roma.


----------



## infinite sadness

Sul serio siete così vecchi?


----------

